# New Jenny



## hrselady (Jul 5, 2007)

I had someone call me with a problem... they had a jenny that wasn't suppose to be bred. Well months later, you can tell she is!! He didn't want her because of this, so off I went to see her. She looks to be bred to me, she is skittish but coming around slowly but surely. I have her in a stall (fan, hay, water, clean shavings, feed.. almost the hilton)... she is adjusting very well. I just dont know how far along she is and was looking for pictures to kinda go by. She also had something going on with her face, I am trying to get her to let me put meds on it but there is no way... I keep her sprayed to keep flies and etc off. I do not want to put a halter on her because of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 5, 2007)

not sure what is going on with the face but we have used a mild bleach and water solution successfully on several different types of skin problems. on the face i would get a rag wet and dab it on... on the legs we use a spray bottle - unless the animal is freaked out by a spray bottle :new_shocked:

keep us posted



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi there ...she is real Cute



:

What is her name?

She looks PG to me .... but I need a few more "Back-end shots" to really see her girth.....OR front end shots work too



:

As for the skin lesions? it was kinda hard to see?

I am a firm believer in "Neosporin" :aktion033:

It works !!!!


----------



## hrselady (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are some of the best shots I could get of her without making her real nervous. She is coming around nicely... actually ate out of our hands today. We dont push her though, when she gets to upset or nervous we back off and give her time and try again.
















The kids have named her Daisy... which fits. You can almost tell what she is thinking by looking at her eyes and her expressions.

I am trying to get better pics of her.. she lets me put the camera pretty close to keep up with her bag size .. I'm watching it very close.

We were able to get a little medicine on her face this morning while she ate.. so I am feeling better about that.


----------



## Chico (Jul 6, 2007)

Bleach seems harsh to me. I don't know, I'd call the vet.

chico


----------



## jdomep (Jul 6, 2007)

She is a lovely girl! I am so glad you took her in :aktion033:

Her face looks like sunburn to me (at least from the picture I see it looks like my gelding did when he would get it - he was a paint with white face) We used the neosporin on it which kept it soft and and we would also put zinc oxide on it when he was out in the sun)

Does he know if she was bred to a jack or horse? She does look pg but not huge as some of our girls get.


----------



## hrselady (Jul 6, 2007)

When we got her, my husband and I were discussing what it could be on her face and he thought it was sunburn... thats exactly what it looks like.

He said when he bought her, he was told she was in the pasture with a jack gelding (no horses) so I am assuming that jack wasn't a gelding... lol He said when he went to get her there were NO horses in the pasture only a few other donkeys.

We were able to get neosporin on it this morning and this afternoon... She's really funny, she isn't used to alot of human contact so its all new to her.. but she will get tired of us sitting in the stall and just kick out.. not alot at all.. not like i've seen horses do where they spin and try to kick you. She will just look at you and kick.. even when her rear isn't even pointed at us.. Thats when I know she's had enough.. lol


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 6, 2007)

hrselady said:


> When we got her, my husband and I were discussing what it could be on her face and he thought it was sunburn... thats exactly what it looks like.
> 
> He said when he bought her, he was told she was in the pasture with a jack gelding (no horses) so I am assuming that jack wasn't a gelding... lol He said when he went to get her there were NO horses in the pasture only a few other donkeys.
> 
> We were able to get neosporin on it this morning and this afternoon... She's really funny, she isn't used to alot of human contact so its all new to her.. but she will get tired of us sitting in the stall and just kick out.. not alot at all.. not like i've seen horses do where they spin and try to kick you. She will just look at you and kick.. even when her rear isn't even pointed at us.. Thats when I know she's had enough.. lol



LOL Yeah, I'd say that's her "subtle" way of saying she's done hehe





I also was thinking it looked like sunburn. Poor girl, glad you have her!





Jessi


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 6, 2007)

Chico said:


> Bleach seems harsh to me. I don't know, I'd call the vet.
> chico




not bleach Chico, a MILD bleach and water solution... like a couple capfuls of bleach in a glass of water. it's weak enough not to hurt their skin but enough to kill whatever fungus or mites might be causing a skin irritation. but if it is sunburn then this probably wouldn't work.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with everyone else and say it looks like sunburn to me. I have 3 mini mares that always seem to get sunburned faces, one is a cremello, one is a gray with a big apron face, and the other is a silver dapple with a wide blaze. I use neosporin on all of them and I also put fly masks on the ones that seem to get sunburned around there eyes. Havent had any problems. Corinne


----------



## Chico (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry Susan  I'm new to having donkeys and bleach, even mild bleach, seemed strange to me. I'm learning a ton on the boards about things though. P.J. has a white muzzle and a pinkish nose. Anyhow, he can get sunburned if he's in the sun to much. Sun burn seems logical.

chico


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 8, 2007)

She is a doll! I would def vote sunburned. Walmart carries this bottle of Aloe Vera juice, by the pharmacy it works wonders. I refrigerate it and soak a facecloth then dab it on. All of ours get sunscreen, BUT we live in FL and the Paints get burned thru their faceshields somedays.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me look for some pictures of Fawn when she was recently PG

I have some Belly shots with Dates



: when she was a few months from foaling.

I'll post when I get them together.

Your Jenny has a way to go



:


----------



## Cara (Jul 9, 2007)

i don't know what to say about the face, but she is a very nice looking girl



:


----------



## hrselady (Jul 9, 2007)

been really busy.. thank ya'll for helping with all this... I have NEVER had a jenny before, but she is coming around really quick.. I do not want to put a halter on her until her face gets better. But we are putting meds on her and she is looking lots better.

I took some comparsion shots today when I had a minute, but I can not really tell a difference in her bag or her belly.

But we do take a few minutes everyday to just go in with her and spend time watching her and letting her see we are not going to hurt her.

Any pictures would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jdomep (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of our gracie 3 weeks before delivery...






She had no bag until the day of...

If you can handle graphic check out Vernon's birth

Vernon


----------



## hrselady (Jul 9, 2007)

Vernon is just a doll and his mama, Gracie, is to cute for words!!!

Well, from looking at Gracie, we have a little while to go.. lol

Thank you so much for the pics and the site, I am trying to learn as much as I can on donkeys before "the day". I dont want many surprises.. my vet is already aware of whats going on and that she isn't even close to being a "pet" yet. I think she just tolerates and entertains us.. lol


----------

